# Henry Mountains



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my question. I am looking at hunting any bull elk units and i know that the Henries has some monster bucks and buffalo on them. What about elk? Has anybody hunted this unit? Is it worth checking out on a scouting trip? Not looking for any honey holes, just want to know if there are elk down there? I have looked over maps and it looks like really good country for elk. But it being an any bull unit of course tells me that there may not be a lot of elk.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There are very few elk. I talked to the CO last year, who spends the whole hunting season August through January and stays in the cabin below nasty flats. He said he had only seen elk 3 times in several years. I know of one person who has killed a bull off of there, but I'd never go down there strictly for elk with much expectation.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Tree. That helps a lot


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anybody else hunted the Henries for elk?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not hunted them, but been there alot and have never seen a track or anything to suggest they are there. I did find a shed of one a few years back but thats it. Shoot if your going to go down might as well get a cow tag too, they are selling them for the Henries, San Rafeal, Range creek and east of 191 in san juan. As long as you have a tag for elk, deer or bison, including general seasons, you can get a tag.


----------

